# [SPN] Sign The Petition, U.S. Military Rejects The Sikh Identity



## Sikh News Reporter (Apr 10, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

U.S. Military Rejects the Sikh Identity!
On July 26, 1948, President Harry Truman officially desegregated the United States Armed Forces. In his Executive Order, the President promised equality of treatment and opportunity for everyone who chooses to serve. Today, 61 years later, his promise is broken.

The men, both medical professionals in the Army, are being told that they must remove their religiously-mandated turbans and cut their unshorn hair and beards when they report for active duty in July.

On April 14, 2009, the Sikh Coalition will launch a campaign to end the ban on Sikhs in the U.S. Army. The Coalition will be acting on behalf of two Sikh army recruits – Captain Kamaljit Singh Kalsi and Second Lieutenant Tejdeep Singh Rattan – who are being forced to choose between their religion and their service. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 10-04-2009

Activity since: 08-04-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "Sikhs in Italy" 
Aad Jio /   My special thanks for all postings regarding Sikhs in Italy, these ...
(Date Posted 10-04-2009 by aad0002)
 o 12 Replies, 52 Views, Last Post: 07:46 AM, 10-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Sikhs in Italy

Title: "Silent Majority on SPN Forum" 
Dear All, /   / Thanks for clarification. Thanks all. I was confused with the ...
(Date Posted 10-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 10 Replies, 80 Views, Last Post: 03:32 PM, 10-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Silent Majority on SPN Forum

Title: "Where to find God?" 
Dear Nephew Ji, /   / Guru Gobind Singh in Akal Ustit says the same; /   / Here ...
(Date Posted 09-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 9 Replies, 72 Views, Last Post: 08:30 PM, 10-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Where to find God?

Title: "Golden Temple Kitchen-Harmandar Sahib (Some Facts)" 
Dear Member Sahib, /   / It is an excellent post. In a reception given by ...
(Date Posted 09-04-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 1 Replies, 34 Views, Last Post: 06:59 PM, 09-04-2009 by Amarpal
 o Golden Temple Kitchen-Harmandar Sahib (Some Facts)

Title: "Let these girls and guys go from sikhism" 
When our Dasmesh Pita created KHALSA, the people who had assembled were weak, ...
(Date Posted 09-04-2009 by singhsatwant1980)
 o 2 Replies, 26 Views, Last Post: 03:43 PM, 09-04-2009 by rajkhalsa
 o Let these girls and guys go from sikhism

Title: "Journey of the Soul - Part 2" 
Part 1 of this series has been concluded and this Part 2 is not necessarily a ...
(Date Posted 09-04-2009 by namjap)
 o 0 Replies, 28 Views, Last Post: 11:54 AM, 09-04-2009 by namjap
 o Journey of the Soul - Part 2

Title: "Spirituality and Practice" 
Book Review /  /  						By Frederic and Mary Ann Brussat /  /   						  /  /  ...
(Date Posted 09-04-2009 by namjap)
 o 2 Replies, 29 Views, Last Post: 07:58 PM, 09-04-2009 by namjap
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Meharvaan Sahib Meharvaan..." 
Forgive me for "jumping"....( from subject to subject...my weakness..) / But ...
(Date Posted 09-04-2009 by kiram)
 o 7 Replies, 71 Views, Last Post: 10:33 AM, 10-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o Meharvaan Sahib Meharvaan...

Title: "The Five K's, Why" 
Dear All, /   / Thanks for the participation in this discussion and came to know ...
(Date Posted 09-04-2009 by tony)
 o 15 Replies, 208 Views, Last Post: 03:36 PM, 10-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o The Five K's, Why

Title: "Meat in sikhism" 

(Date Posted 08-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 4 Replies, 25 Views, Last Post: 02:43 AM, 08-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Which banee are you talking about? I really do not understand what you are ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 585 Replies, 32752 Views, Last Post: 08:55 PM, 10-04-2009 by lionheart
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Hii All,  /  / After listening so many comments on whether it is good or bad ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 534 Replies, 12490 Views, Last Post: 10:41 AM, 09-04-2009 by ricky_xccess
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29212 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about our power which is not a physical force ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 24053 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o Creation in Islam

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. 
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43689 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing for his enjoyment?  /   / It was for the ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32549 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to Gyani Ji from the hard talk... We have ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 31074 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
A post has been removed from the forum. Proselytizing is not permitted. Please ...
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30145 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 10:09 PM, 09-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks for such great knowledge regarding ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 29992 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Journey of the Soul - Part 2" 
Part 1 of this series has been concluded and this Part 2 is not necessarily a ...
(Date Posted 09-04-2009 by namjap)
 o 28 Views
 o Journey of the Soul - Part 2

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:Shalok that preceeds 7th Ashtapadee:My understanding" 
Dear Khalsa Ji, /   / In This post I share my understanding of the Shalok that ...
(Date Posted 07-04-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 26 Views
 o Sukhmani Sahib:Shalok that preceeds 7th Ashtapadee:My understanding

Title: "Yugas/age" 
YUGAS/AGE /   /   / Four Yugas have been described, in the eastern mythology, ...
(Date Posted 06-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 82 Views
 o Yugas/age

Title: "Blasphemy" 
BLASPHEMY /   / The word “Blasphemy” has been used in recent years ...
(Date Posted 06-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 49 Views
 o Blasphemy

Title: "Slander/ਨਿੰਦਾ" 
SLANDER/ਨਿੰਦਾ /   /   / It is defined as a false ...
(Date Posted 05-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 48 Views
 o Slander/ਨਿੰਦਾ
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
LATEST POLLS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question: Most Influential Sikhs in History? plz add to list.
 o "Dr. Manmohan Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Baba Deep Singh" (8 Votes)
 o "Banda Singh Bahadur" (10 Votes)
 o "Maharaja Ranjit Singh" (11 Votes)
 o "Prof Sahib Singh" (7 Votes)
 o "Bhagat Puran Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Baba Budhha" (8 Votes)
 o "Sant Jarnail Singh" (3 Votes)
 o "Master Tara Singh" (1 Votes)
 o "Bhai Gurdas" (8 Votes)
 o "Bhai Mani Singh" (7 Votes)
 o "Sardar Baghel Singh" (3 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha" (4 Votes)
 o "Bhai Veer Singh" (6 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kanihiya Ji" (1 Votes)
 o "Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa" (3 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Bhagat Singh" (1 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Udham Singh" (1 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List

Question: (Read the main post first) Would you &quot;dance&quot; to kirtan? Explain.
 o "Yes..." (5 Votes)
 o "No..." (27 Votes)
 o "I don't listen to kirtan..." (0 Votes)
 o "Not sure..." (4 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Dancing and Gurbani


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

11-04-2009:
 o KHALSA DAY PARADE 2009 - Surrey, BC, Canada - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=345&c=1

12-04-2009:
 o VAISAKHI DAY 2009 LIVE BROADCAST FROM Los Angeles CA, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=348&c=1

13-04-2009:
 o International Sikh Turban Day - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=329&c=1
 o Baisaikhi 2009 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=330&c=1

16-04-2009:
 o Death of Guru Angad Dev ji (Vaisakh 3) - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=332&c=1

Ranged Events

21-02-2009:
 o (02-21 --> 05-01) SIKH LEGACY OF PUNJAB - Santa Barbara Museum, Santa Barbara, CA, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=316&c=1

12-04-2009:
 o (04-12 --> 04-19) Exhibition of Sikh Military Bravery -  Klang & Petaling Jaya, Malaysia - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=343&c=1

26-04-2009:
 o (04-26 --> 05-05) 300 SALL GURU DE NAAL EXHIBITION SALARJUNG MUSEUM Hyderabad, AP - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=349&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()

23-02-2009:
 o (02-23-2009/04-26-2009) CAMP MIRI PIRI Register by May 1 Espanola, NM - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=320&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 08-04-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 25 New Members
 o 15 New Threads
 o 202 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

